# k3b: Sehr langsamer Start

## jepf

Hallo!

Beim Start bleibt k3b beim Scan der Laufwerke immer über eine Minute hängen. Wenn es dann gestartet ist, läuft aber dennoch alles korrekt.

Ich benutze ein IDE-CDRW-Lw. (als zweiten Slave) und ein IDE-DVD-Lw. (als zweiten Master).

Weitere Konfig.:

VIA KT 133

Athlon TB 1,1 GHz

512 MB SDRAM

Geforce 2 GTS

KDE 3.1.2

Kernel ist 2.4.20-r6 (Gentoo)

IDE-SCSI-Emulation, SCSI-Support, etc. ist alles im Kernel.

CDRW lässt sich also auch ganz normal über /dev/sr0 mounten.

Wenn ich das CDRW als IDE-Lw. benutze, erkennt k3b auch dieses, nur dauert der Scan genauso lang. Komischerweise ging das aber früher viel schneller.

Hmm..

----------

## mikejones

bei mir scanned er länger bloß wenn ne cd drin ist

----------

## Fibbs

Hab das gleiche Problem gestern an meinem Rechner erfahren, nachdem ich von 0.8.irgendwas auf 0.9 geupdated habe. Scanning Devices, wie auch immer und dauert ewig... irgendwann kommt dann k3b mal hoch und arbeitet korrekt. Allerdings kann ich jetzt nicht mehr nachprüfen, ob es an einer eingelegten CD lag, weil dieser Rechner jetzt tot ist (heute morgen CPU gestorben). Wenn ich eine neue habe, schau ich nochmal...

----------

## basser

Kann ich bestätigen. Habe gestern zum allerersten mal unter Gentoo K3b installiert und gestartet. Auch bei dem Einrichtdialog dauert das ewig bevor der kommt. Nach dem Start von K3b meckert der noch rum das cdrdao keine Atapi-Gerät unterstützt, aber das liegt vermutlich daran dass ich ide-scsi nur für den Brenner geladen habe.

----------

## rincewind

Hi, 

es dauert auch ziemlich lang, wenn man im kernel "probe all luns" eingeschaltet hat, 

Gruss Rince

----------

## dek

 *basser wrote:*   

> Kann ich bestätigen. Habe gestern zum allerersten mal unter Gentoo K3b installiert und gestartet. Auch bei dem Einrichtdialog dauert das ewig bevor der kommt. Nach dem Start von K3b meckert der noch rum das cdrdao keine Atapi-Gerät unterstützt, aber das liegt vermutlich daran dass ich ide-scsi nur für den Brenner geladen habe.

 

Deine Vermutung ist richtig.

Bei mir ging dieser ewige Hänger weg, nachdem ich die scsi-emulation für mein ide-cdrom aktiviert habe. Der Brenner selbst ist scsi, von daher bräuchte ich das Modul eigentlich gar nicht, aber für ein schnelleres starten von k3b war es mir das allemal wert..

Allerdings kann das ide-cdrom trotz der emulation nicht als Lesegerät benutzen. Taucht zwar in der Liste der erkannten Geräte auf, bringt aber eine Fehlermeldung wenn ich es benutzen will.

----------

## Fibbs

Das mit "probe all LUNs" könnte wirklich richtig sein. Wenn mein Rechner, auf dem das Problem aufgetreten ist, wieder funktionstüchtig ist, werde ich gleich mal nachschauen und mich dann nochmal melden. Bis dahin Danke erstmal.

----------

## basser

 *Quote:*   

> Deine Vermutung ist richtig. 
> 
> Bei mir ging dieser ewige Hänger weg, nachdem ich die scsi-emulation für mein ide-cdrom aktiviert habe. Der Brenner selbst ist scsi, von daher bräuchte ich das Modul eigentlich gar nicht, aber für ein schnelleres starten von k3b war es mir das allemal wert.. 

 

Hab's gerade ausprobiert und es funzt alles super. K3b startet sofort und ich kann mein IDE-DVD auch als Lesegerät für eine direkte CD-Kopie verwenden. In meiner fstab hab ich jetzt pro Laufwerk zwei Einträge. Einen für Automount und einen damit K3b das auch erkennt. (Keine Ahnung ob K3b die normalen Einträge wirklich braucht, aber das Einrichtungsprogramm hat die Automount-Einträge nicht erkannt)

----------

## bashir

Hi!

Hast Du die SCSI-Emu für dein DVD/CD-ROM Laufwerk "nur" in Grub/Lilo aktiviert (außer die Kernelmodule natürlich) oder auch noch woanders.

Bei mir hängt K3b auch ewig, ändert sich aber nicht, wenn ich beide Gerät als SCSI-Emu in Grub anhänge. Die Lun-Sachen habe ich nicht einkompiliert.

Danke Euch!

bashir

----------

## bashir

Okay, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...

Die fstab war die Lösung. Jetzt klappt es auch wieder mit einem schnellen k3b   :Laughing: 

bashir

----------

## aardvark

Hmm, habe alle praesentierte loesungen ausprobiert bis auf "probe all luns"

Leider muess ich noch immer ewichkeiten warten. Dat umschalten vom DVD laufwerk auf scsi-emu ist keine loesung fuer mich weil dann auch DMA fuer das laufwerk nicht mehr zu verfuegung ist. DVD abspielen wird dann ein hammer.

Na ja, es shaut aus dass nur zuerueck nach k3b 0.8 eine loesung ist.

----------

## bashir

 *aardvark wrote:*   

> Hmm, habe alle praesentierte loesungen ausprobiert bis auf "probe all luns"

 

Nimm' "probe all luns" raus - wirkt Wunder   :Cool: 

bashir

----------

## reptile

bei mir ist der start von xcdroast sehr viel schneller geworden, nachdem ich die scsi-emulation ausgestellt hatte... hat auch sonstige vorteile, wie zum beispiel das einstellen von dma via hdparm und nicht direktes setzen von einträgen in /proc/ide/hdX/settings.

reptile

----------

## maic

hi ! 

ich habe das gleiche problem, dass k3b ewig zum starten braucht ...

habe nun in grub beide laufwerke mit scsi emulierung aktiviert

hdd=ide-scsi

hdc=ide-scsi

aber wie muss nun meine fstab aussehen ?

sorry für die dumme frage ... aber ich würde auch gern k3b schneller starten können und bekomms net hin  :Sad: 

hier mein fstab ausschnitt:

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom              iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom              iso9660         auto,ro,noauto,user,exec 0 0

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd    /cdwriter       auto    ro,noauto,user,exec     0 0

/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0/cd     /cdwriter       auto    ro,noauto,user,exec     0 0

THX im voraus

maic

----------

## bashir

Hi maic!

Also, ich würde die Kernel-Einstellungen überprüfen, wenn Du beide Geräte mit SCSI-Emulation betreiben willst, könnte das z.B. so aussehen:

```
-->ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

CONFIG_IDE=y

#CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

--> SCSI support

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

```

[edit]

Mit make menuconfig:

```
-->ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

<*> ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

->IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

<M> Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

<*> SCSI emulation support

Hauptmenu

--> SCSI support

<*> SCSI support

<*> SCSI CD-ROM support

[ ] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (nicht setzen!)
```

[/edit]

Was Du allerdings als Modul haben möchtest, oder wenn Du IDE-CD vielleicht für alle Fälle als Modul haben möchtest, ist Geschmackssache und Du musst auch ausprobieren, was bei Dir läuft...

Dann in die grub.conf die Parameter eintragen (hast Du ja schon), bspw.:

```
kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda5 hdd=ide-scsi hdc=ide-scsi
```

 *maic wrote:*   

> aber wie muss nun meine fstab aussehen ?

 

Bei mir steht in der /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro,user,exec   0 0

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd    /mnt/cdwriter   iso9660    noauto,ro,user,exec     0 0
```

Ich habe nur die Zeilen für cdrom und cdwriter!

Gruß

bashirLast edited by bashir on Sun Oct 05, 2003 7:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## maic

hi ! 

nochmal was ....   :Embarassed: 

wie kann ich den kernel im textmodus editieren ?

habe bisher immer "make menuconfig" benutzt ...

THX !!

Maic

----------

## bashir

 *maic wrote:*   

> wie kann ich den kernel im textmodus editieren ?

 

Das ist einfach ein Auszug aus Deiner aktuellen config Datei. Im Normalfall liegt diese unter: 

```
/usr/src/linux/.config
```

 Dort kannst Du sie auch editieren.

Mit "make menuconfig" sind es folgende Punkte: 

```
-->ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support 

<*> ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

->IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

<M> Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

<*> SCSI emulation support

Hauptmenu

--> SCSI support

<*> SCSI support

<*> SCSI CD-ROM support

[ ] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (nicht setzen!) 
```

bashir

----------

## maic

k THX a lot 

gruß maic

----------

